# Minot bound



## lovesthehills (Sep 30, 2002)

Our family recently found out we have orders to Minot. We love the outdoors and I was wondering if anyone can tell me where the closet fishing will be? We are the type that love heading out at night after work. Sure are hoping we wont have to go to far! Thanks and this sure seems like a great site here!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Try Lake Darling NW of Minot about 35-40 miles. There is good shore fishing at the bridges for walleyes and northerns. Just follow the crowd.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Head to the Grano Bridge(Lake Darling), just outside the town of Grano. I've seen quite a few fish pulled up in a short period of time...but you won't be alone there I assure you.

Good luck! :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

My brother inlaw fishes the mouse river right in town (Souris River) & catches amazing fish. 19 lb Northern & many whopper walleyes- all he does is shore fish & he is as expert on where & when & what to use as there can be.

PM me & I will put you in touch with him when you get here. He also fishes area lakes


----------



## lovesthehills (Sep 30, 2002)

thanks for the replies! It seems like I might like it there after all. I love fishing for Northern pike , caught a 20 pounder about 5 yrs ago in northern south dakota. I should be up there sometime next summer.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Darling == Ice Fishing


----------

